# Please help: California sales tax



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

In California, how do we pay sales tax? I know it is to the Board of Equalization, but don't know the process. I already have a sellers permit and plan to sell online as well as wholesale to retailers. I have looked through the forums, but it is still not clear how much to pay, is it 8.25%? Also, is it monthly, quarterly or once a year? What form is used and do you actually mail it?
Someone told me people who charge 8.25% are actually overcharging tax. Is this true? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

puertopass said:


> In California, how do we pay sales tax? I know it is to the Board of Equalization, but don't know the process. I already have a sellers permit and plan to sell online as well as wholesale to retailers. I have looked through the forums, but it is still not clear how much to pay, is it 8.25%? Also, is it monthly, quarterly or once a year? What form is used and do you actually mail it?
> Someone told me people who charge 8.25% are actually overcharging tax. Is this true? Any help is appreciated.


The best idea is to go to the BOE feild office (http://www.boe.ca.gov/info/phone.htm) and talk to them.
When you get the sellers they should have told you how often you pay. It is determined off of the amount of money you are gonna bring in. I am scheduled to pay quarterly.
The tax rate should also have been given to you at that time also. The amount that you charge is determined by the county that you do business in. For example, I am in Ventura County which is 7.25% but if I were just over the hill in LA county, I would pay 8.25%
As for paying them... there is a service (online) that charges a fee to file online. You can also just file and pay in person which sounds like a pain but even every 3 months really isnt bad.

hope that helps.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

jtannerc said:


> The best idea is to go to the BOE feild office (Sales Tax Field Office Locations and Addresses - Board of Equalization) and talk to them.
> When you get the sellers they should have told you how often you pay. It is determined off of the amount of money you are gonna bring in. I am scheduled to pay quarterly.
> The tax rate should also have been given to you at that time also. The amount that you charge is determined by the county that you do business in. For example, I am in Ventura County which is 7.25% but if I were just over the hill in LA county, I would pay 8.25%
> As for paying them... there is a service (online) that charges a fee to file online. You can also just file and pay in person which sounds like a pain but even every 3 months really isnt bad.
> ...


Or you can go to the BOE website and read about how, when and where to file yourself.

Tax rates are different in each county in California. Like James mentioned for So Cal, here in Oakland, we pay 8.75% and across the bridge in San Francisco, they pay 8.25%. You can find the tax rates by county on the BOE site. You will also find the forms you use to file which includes all this info on the BOE site, and filing instructions. Everyone is required to file once a year, one you reach a certain volume, they will contact you and put you on quarterly filing. Once your volume gets large enough, you can opt to report and pay estimated monthly payments, which are rectified and balanced quarterly...

Hi James! I grew up in Thousand Oaks, still have a bunch of friends in Simi and TO...


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check out efileSalesTax.com


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

When you got your packet it should have contained your payment schedule and your tax rate. Look it over, it's in there.

Paying the tax couldn't be easier. I think the whole form is 6 or 7 boxes. We're small so we only pay once a year.


----------



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

The BOE sends me a quarterly statement. I file (for free) online directly to BOE. The forms are right on the site. It's very hassle free.

Yes, depending on what county you are in, the percentages are different.

Hope that helps!


----------

